# Bad Migraines during Ovulation



## wren900 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi All

I could really do with some advice. I get a bad migraine every month the day that i ovulate, the migraine last one to two days and is so bad that i need to stay and bed and i can't go to work. As we are TTC this is just making things even more difficult. Is there any supplements that anyone could recommend? i was thinking of trying acupuncture but i really don't know what to do. I only just realised what was going on when i checked the dates of my headaches on my headache app. All advice much appreciated x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Wren,

Sorry you're suffering. I used to have terrible migraines and I was most susceptible to them around ovulation. One of the best supplements for migraine is co-enzyme Q10 (ubiquinol is the most potent form) and it also happens to be really good for egg quality. There is also some evidence that magnesium, fish oil and B vitamins can help to reduce the frequency and severity of attacks. I found the above supplements and an anti-inflammatory diet reduced my migraines by about two thirds. 

x


----------



## Ninz2016 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi there,

What you have is called Menstrual migraine, and it comes with your period (sometimes the day before period or in the middle of it) it is associated with falling levels of oestrogen. You may wish to discuss using oestrogen supplements with your doctor (it depends on how heavy is your period, regularity, and your age). Me, I suffer from Menstrual migraine since last year and I didn't know why, I used to take Migraleve immediately once I feel a slight pursuer behind my right eye. It is awful


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi wren, it's best to have a chat with your GP and see what they recommend x


----------

